# Not your average ABU



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

What's this guy secret? Ceramics? Gotta be something else he's doing. Any thoughts? Any one Know where to get those cool handles? Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 5Redman8 (May 7, 2007)

Lead line on the spool


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like braid.


----------



## 5Redman8 (May 7, 2007)

No telling what is under the braid


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Watch the film carefully. To me I see the footage was cut into segments and connected to each other making it appear the spool is spinning forever. CF? hwell:


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

ComeFrom? said:


> Watch the film carefully. To me I see the footage was cut into segments and connected to each other making it appear the spool is spinning forever. CF? hwell:


I see what your talking about. I think its the focus lens going in and out. Man, I want one of those handles. I think they're vintage?


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

Those handle are VERY vintage!!! If you're my age, 59, everyone had the "Power Handles" back then. Tons of people made them.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

knowphish said:


> Those handle are VERY vintage!!! If you're my age, 59, everyone had the "Power Handles" back then. Tons of people made them.


I guess I'll be hitting alot of pawn shops looking for old Abu's. I might get lucky and come across one. I can't seem to find em on line.:headknock


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

That is one smooth 5500.......I'm gonna say hes got bearings in the levelwind and the levelwind idle gear. I've never seen one spin like that....nice.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i'm calling BS right there! aint gonna happen with any reel


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

BustinTops said:


> That is one smooth 5500.......I'm gonna say hes got bearings in the levelwind and the levelwind idle gear. I've never seen one spin like that....nice.


I've seen those kits for level wind bearings. I think thats whats going on? I have couple of old 5500c reels. They don't spin past half a turn on their own. So, I guess ceramics on all the bearings and the level wind. Polish the **** out of it. Add very light reel x. Maybe gettin close? I think he has some magnets in there some where? Those Japanese are great at engineering and improving ideas.


----------



## bigmike2121 (May 20, 2012)

go to fishing reel repair by Alan Tani....its a reel repair forum. think he has some that will spin like that for up to two minutes! ceramic bearings, polished shaft and replace pall and line guide. The ceramic bearings are VERY expensive...up to 60 or 70 dollars per bearing.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

bigmike2121 said:


> go to fishing reel repair by Alan Tani....its a reel repair forum. think he has some that will spin like that for up to two minutes! ceramic bearings, polished shaft and replace pall and line guide. The ceramic bearings are VERY expensive...up to 60 or 70 dollars per bearing.


Thanks for showing me Alen Tani reel site. This is what makes 2cool so cool. You ask a question and get a ton of info. Thanks guys!


----------



## puma409 (Dec 8, 2011)

ITS TRUE! I have been repairing reels for 9 years and you can get this reel to do that. Thing is, that reel is almost not worth the price of the upgrade kit, time and labor.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

puma409 said:


> ITS TRUE! I have been repairing reels for 9 years and you can get this reel to do that. Thing is, that reel is almost not worth the price of the upgrade kit, time and labor.


As with cars, hot rodding reels has nothing to do with value. It's all about "Look at what I've got!"


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Not to take away from this but you can get reels to spin for a long time with a heavy spool and lots of braided line. My record on a Calcutta 400 was 32 passes on the level wind. I have no idea how long it took. It was loaded with braided line and had ZERO oil on the worm shaft. It slowed down to 26 1/2 passes with light oil on the worm. I have had Curado 200BSF freespool for 2:32 (full spool of mono) and several reels go for minutes with stock bearings. I can get a TLD30II to go for 5 minutes. They don't cast well at all for example. 

Freespool doesn't equal casting performance. A light spool will not spin forever, but it will cast better than a reel with a heavy spool. I see it time and time again in the store. Click it in freespool and give it the "bubba" test. If it spins forever "It's a good one" :headknock 

This reel has a multi piece frame. You have to make sure everything is square before it will be that free. The old Swedish made reels like this are popular in Japan. They make all sorts of "tuning" parts for them. They can't afford hot rods or muscle cars, so they build reels I guess


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

you still aint gonna throw a lure far enuff to make up all that spinning. can you say,BACKLASH?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Exactly


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I try and explain to some "anti brake" users that you can get more distance with 1 or 2 brakes than you can with none...they never listen, and their reels are always binded up feelin....because they have the tension knob almost locked on the the reel. Learn the hard way I guess.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I get emails about it everyday. They complain there isn't enough tension on the knob because they have fished it cranked down for too many years.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Its not BS*

I've built quite a few "custom" ABU's some for folks on this site - and an ABU is NOT an ABU - the only round lines left at the Svangsta factory in Sweden are the 4000 to 6000 frames

IF you can get a real ROCKET not the **** thats sold from Korean or Chinese factories (thanks Pure Fishing and Jarden) - then you have one of the best engineered levelwinds EVER to employ a KISS approach

and actually a PROPERLY "tuned" ABU will roll forever - the old 6500C5 rockets had bearings in the levelwind some of the C4s did as well -

Casts are dependent on starting speed of the spool and whether you have set up an ABU for the weight being cast

The long distance reels have rare earth magnets installed on NO brake blocks, you start the cast with magnet close to the spool and back it off midflight,

Backlashes are a result of bad reel tuning and initial start up speeds, most casting reels develop speeds to 30,000 RPMS, long casting reels use the lightest weight oil only for control

Sorry fellas it ain't the reel - its the Jerk, expecting a jerk on the other end.

I've built reels similar to Dons beautiful builds www.iovino.com

Dons 5500CS classics are a steal at $250 bux


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> you still aint gonna throw a lure far enuff to make up all that spinning. can you say,BACKLASH?


Any reel will backlash if theres not enough tension. I have Abu's, Calcutta's,Curado's and all will backlash. Just need more thumb control. :dance:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Rawpower said:


> Any reel will backlash if theres not enough tension. I have Abu's, Calcutta's,Curado's and all will backlash. Just need more thumb control. :dance:


guess you missed my point. i dont care how much it spins. you can only throw a lure so far.. i mean, 3/4 spoons only gonna go so far.


----------

